# Frustrated to tears!



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

EEERRRRRRREEEERERERERERERERRERERERER

Lucy is in her crate for the 7th time in about 30 minutes. I am so frustrated with her!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOWOOWOWOOWOWWWWWWWWGGGG


Is it true that if I don't have my 4 month old (Oct. 25) laying and sitting down calmly without biting, jumping around and making it impossible to 
groom, that it is too late for her? 

Well, you are all probably lucky today cause I just accidently deleted my huge rant and I'm just not about to type it again. 

How old were your dogs before they enjoyed grooming and how old were they before they stopped biting at your hands?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Even though you didn't get to experience my rant 'cause it was deleted. It was calming for me to vent. I'm going to try to get her out again and try again. 

Do you hold your dog(s) on your lap to put in the top knot?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she is still SO very young!!! just a few minutes with the comb should be good for now! And give her lots and lots of treats. Also, I don't know about putting her in the crate... she may come to associate grooming with being seperated from you and dislike it even more!
I can say Tillie is now 17 months old and we have settled nicely into a grooming routine! I can either do it on the counter or my lap, same with the top knot. 
As frustrating as it may be, please try to relax and make grooming FUN for her!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She is very young... My Ache ( 18 months ) still tries to bite the comb so I give her something to chew while I groom her. Others are luckier and train them better than me.  But yours is just 4 months and there's not too much to do while grooming. I suggest to do as little as possible and treat, treat for even 2 seconds quiet. Try to make the experience a positive one. Relax and try later when you are feeling better. Make a search on bite inhibition and practice, practice and practice. It takes time but she will get better. Good luck.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I think i was freaked out by those "expert" dog owners telling me that her window of learning to like grooming was closing rapidly. 

Ah, I guess that part of the conversation got deleted. Two UDX poodle owners we met at puppy graduation this last Wed. grimiced when I told them some of the stuggles I was having with grooming and encouraged me to be firm with her because when she hits her "teens" she'll be even more difficult. 

On a more positive note: Lucy started a trick class on Tuesday and the instructors initially thought she may be too young but she outshined all the older dogs by leaps and bounds. I was very proud of her. These are such smart dogs, i feel like I must be doing something wrong, that she doesn't understand what I want her to do during grooming time.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo sits still for brushing so far. Clipping foot pad hair is a different story.

I have learned to play with his feet while he's in a calm state to get use to touching his feet. 

I mostly do this when he's tuckered out and tired like a limp noodle haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If, by 4 months they aren't 'enjoying' grooming, then we are in a major world of hurt at my house! :biggrin1: I console myself with the fact that Augie did not like it one bit when he was young either. I thought the 4 month window of opportunity thing pertained to their socialization. When Augie was little, I finally got him a Flossie to chew on while I groomed him. He ONLY got the Flossie for grooming. And it distracted him enough that I was able to get him combed/brushed out and do the foot pad hair. Later, we were able to 'graduate' to periodic treats throughout the combing. Now, he just resigns himself to the fact that it is going to happen and he stands there pretty darned well and he knows and expects a treat when we are finished. I can remember our first topknots where I was sweating puddles before I got the topknot in from contorting around, following his movements. Now, when I reach for the bag of little bands, he usually just lies down and lets me do it. It definitely is a process, or was here anyway, and happened gradually, until I didn't realize the progress we had made UNTIL we brought Finn home. So, when I get frustrated with Finn, I remind myself that Augie was no picnic in the beginning either. Finn has improved a lot with just the blow drying. Both of them were wigged out by the blow dryer in the beginning. Finn is much larger than Augie was and so strong, I am going to get a set-up on my dryer like Karen (krandall) has with the straps to hold the head and his hind quarters, if needed. We boarded Augie and Finn recently and they were bathed, dried, and brushed out before coming home. They said that, although Finn was a bit squirmy, they were able to groom him, cut foot pad hair, etc. So, I am thinking the right equipment definitely must make a difference. 

Hang in there. Sometimes just typing out your vent releases some of your frustration (it does me).  My suggestion would get a Flossie or something for her to chew on to distract her. I don't think I would crate her over this. Calmly, put her in a safe place, go outside and walk around the block or whatever else you can think of to relieve your frustration and come back at it later. Even post to us!! :biggrin1:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I was worried about the 4-month window too. Actually, I think my problem was that I was deceived. I thought - hey, they're open to everything when they're really young so between 8 and 14ish weeks I did brushing, etc. I figured if I started it young, he'd like it and like it forever. WRONG! He hated it then and only tolerates it now. He's 8 months old now. If he's super tired I can groom him without him struggling or running away, but if he's not - it takes DH and the grooming arm we finally caved and bought 3 weeks ago to keep him in his place - and that's just for brushing. The foot clipping is harder. And don't even get me started on tooth-brushing.

Rollie bit the brush ALOT at 4 months and that continued for a bit after, but at some point he just stopped that . . . AND THEN started focusing on trying to get away! ound:

I used to use cheese as our grooming treat, but now he isn't as interested in that. I need a new grooming treat. Sigh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Thank you for your responses. I think i was freaked out by those "expert" dog owners telling me that her window of learning to like grooming was closing rapidly.
> 
> Ah, I guess that part of the conversation got deleted. Two UDX poodle owners we met at puppy graduation this last Wed. grimiced when I told them some of the stuggles I was having with grooming and encouraged me to be firm with her because when she hits her "teens" she'll be even more difficult.


Oh pfiffle! If that were true, most people who adopted an adult puppy mill Hav would be COMPLETELY out of luck. The majority of them learn to put up with it, even if they don't exactly LIKE it. Kodi is in this second category. I hear of some people where their dog falls asleep on the couch as they groom, and that's not Kodi. To groom him THOROUGHLY, he needs to be on a grooming table (or my dryer grooming station:biggrin1 in a grooming slip so that I have both hands free. He tries to "get out of it" by giving me the cutests hugs once he's on the table, but I don't give in! When he was little, there was LOTS of wiggling and squirming, but it's SO much easier when you have two hands available. Now he sits quietly while he's being groomed, though he still whines a bit, especially when I do his tail. I just keep talking to him, sounding cheerful and not too sympathetic, until he's done. Then he races me to the kitchen for a cookie!



Diann said:


> On a more positive note: Lucy started a trick class on Tuesday and the instructors initially thought she may be too young but she outshined all the older dogs by leaps and bounds. I was very proud of her. These are such smart dogs, i feel like I must be doing something wrong, that she doesn't understand what I want her to do during grooming time.


Understanding, and wanting to do it are two different things. She LIKES "working" with you at tricks, she's not so keen on the grooming. Do make sure you have tools that don't pull or scratch her skin, and then just be calm and persistent, for just a few minutes at a time, rewarding her as you go. She'll eventually realize that this is part of life, and not worth the fuss. I WOULDN'T be worrying about putting her hair in a pony at this point if she's giving you such a problem with grooming in general. If need be, you can always give her "Sierra Bangs" and avoid the pony altogether!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> If, by 4 months they aren't 'enjoying' grooming, then we are in a major world of hurt at my house! :biggrin1: I console myself with the fact that Augie did not like it one bit when he was young either. I thought the 4 month window of opportunity thing pertained to their socialization. When Augie was little, I finally got him a Flossie to chew on while I groomed him. He ONLY got the Flossie for grooming. And it distracted him enough that I was able to get him combed/brushed out and do the foot pad hair. Later, we were able to 'graduate' to periodic treats throughout the combing. Now, he just resigns himself to the fact that it is going to happen and he stands there pretty darned well and he knows and expects a treat when we are finished. I can remember our first topknots where I was sweating puddles before I got the topknot in from contorting around, following his movements. Now, when I reach for the bag of little bands, he usually just lies down and lets me do it. It definitely is a process, or was here anyway, and happened gradually, until I didn't realize the progress we had made UNTIL we brought Finn home. So, when I get frustrated with Finn, I remind myself that Augie was no picnic in the beginning either. Finn has improved a lot with just the blow drying. Both of them were wigged out by the blow dryer in the beginning. Finn is much larger than Augie was and so strong, I am going to get a set-up on my dryer like Karen (krandall) has with the straps to hold the head and his hind quarters, if needed. We boarded Augie and Finn recently and they were bathed, dried, and brushed out before coming home. They said that, although Finn was a bit squirmy, they were able to groom him, cut foot pad hair, etc. So, I am thinking the right equipment definitely must make a difference.
> 
> Hang in there. Sometimes just typing out your vent releases some of your frustration (it does me).  My suggestion would get a Flossie or something for her to chew on to distract her. I don't think I would crate her over this. Calmly, put her in a safe place, go outside and walk around the block or whatever else you can think of to relieve your frustration and come back at it later. Even post to us!! :biggrin1:


Awww Linda, I let mine in the bathroom with me while I am blow drying my hair and they get used to the noise...when they are there I let the cooler air blow on them, on a low setting...
As for top knots, I have finally gotten them to come to me by saying "fix face" before we go for a walk...but...yep, they expect their walk...so this only works once or twice a day...
Sir Winston will NOT let me groom him unless he is on a table in fact he will jump from the couch onto a small coffee table and stand...now LM is another story, I don't think she was ever groomed...and catch her on the sofa and hold on for dear life...ound:
Now I know why she came to me cut completely down..
But 4 months is too young I think to be worried..try the treats!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I got Baxter at 4 months. At that age, he would lay for a few minutes--long enough for me to give him a thorough combing or brush--before jumping off my lap. At nearly 8 months, with matting, it's a completely different story. He cries and bites the comb and goes for my hands. I'm sure it helps to have them "trained" at it by 4 months, but I'm also sure that how they take it depends on a lot of different factors. Just keep at it. I give Baxter treats and reward him for when he is able to sit without grabbing for the comb, and I feel pretty sure that, one day, it will all pay off. 

Or -- I could just be rationalizing wildly to keep myself from going crazy . . .


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't worry, either. At that age they don't really have mats yet so I just brushed McGee with a soft brush for a while and graduated to a wide tooth comb just to get him used to it. If it starts getting too traumatic then once in a while I will hold a spoon with peanut butter smeared on the front and back for him to lick while DH combs! I think the majority of dogs don't really "like" grooming but some put up with it better than others! McGee learned the "no bite" command in the very beginning of his puppyhood and he definitely knows what it means!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So the truth comes out!! Our little darlings would rather spend their time going anything but being groomed.

Perhaps Diann is feeling so frustrated because this was [mostly] a secret.

Good luck, Diann. Buster tolerates it, but Buffy surely does not. I need to take a photo of her snarling at me when I brush her belly and legs. Yikes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Awww Linda, I let mine in the bathroom with me while I am blow drying my hair and they get used to the noise...when they are there I let the cooler air blow on them, on a low setting...
> As for top knots, I have finally gotten them to come to me by saying "fix face" before we go for a walk...but...yep, they expect their walk...so this only works once or twice a day...
> Sir Winston will NOT let me groom him unless he is on a table in fact he will jump from the couch onto a small coffee table and stand...now LM is another story, I don't think she was ever groomed...and catch her on the sofa and hold on for dear life...ound:
> Now I know why she came to me cut completely down..
> But 4 months is too young I think to be worried..try the treats!


Flynn, actually, I don't think it is the noise. It was me moving the hand-held dryer around that made them nervous. So, in the beginning, I learned to prop it on a pile of towels or something, aimed in their direction, and then I could comb and fluff, and they did much better. Now, I can wave it around them and hold it in my hand and they are OK with that. I want to get my laundry room cleaned up and get a decent light in there and a 'station' set up with a grooming slip (I guess they are called ). Having two hands available would be great.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The absolute, surefire way to make any kind of training take longer, or even become impossible, is to lose your patience. They can even tell when your heartrate goes up, and surely tell a burst of adreneline, or increased breathing rate. Only when they are convinced that you have endless patience, will they agree to co-operate. It works this way with horses too. The best trainers are the most calm people you ever see-all the time.

Watch the movie Buck.

That said, learning grooming is faster still with two people, at least to start with. I'm always the holder. They realize that I am going to hold them, and the instant they relax is the same instant that I relax. I only meet their resistance with the exact opposite resistance, and don't lose my patience. They learn very quickly. We've had more than a few owners bring dogs to us for grooming, and are absolutely amazed when they calmly accept getting their toenails clipped, when it has been an impossible job for them.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is resigned and lets me run a comb over him as he snuggles next to me. However, he tries to escape after 5 minutes. He stills bites at the comb when I do his face.

I have to use the grooming arm if I want to get serious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Flynn, actually, I don't think it is the noise. It was me moving the hand-held dryer around that made them nervous. So, in the beginning, I learned to prop it on a pile of towels or something, aimed in their direction, and then I could comb and fluff, and they did much better. Now, I can wave it around them and hold it in my hand and they are OK with that. I want to get my laundry room cleaned up and get a decent light in there and a 'station' set up with a grooming slip (I guess they are called ). Having two hands available would be great.


I got a hair dryer stand for cheap on Amazon so I can dry him using both hands too. I find it MUCH easier!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

krandall said:


> I got a hair dryer stand for cheap on Amazon so I can dry him using both hands too. I find it MUCH easier!!!


Karen, do you use your personal hair dryer with the stand? That would be so much easier. I comb out the hair completely when wet and then let Lizzie run around for a bit and then brush her while drying. Still it would help to have 2 hands.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It does get better! I found it much easier to have them on a grooming table with a grooming arm. I also had a friend who is a professional handler for Havanese teach me to start wit them on my lap on their backs. It is kind of like at puppy class where you pass the puppy. She hated it for about 5 min took two of us to hold her from trying to flip over she even bit the trainer. She finally relaxed and has been good ever since. For some reason that totally trained Zoey from fighting me. She was about 9 mo old. The only area we still have problems is the legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Karen, do you use your personal hair dryer with the stand? That would be so much easier. I comb out the hair completely when wet and then let Lizzie run around for a bit and then brush her while drying. Still it would help to have 2 hands.


Yes, I just use my regular hair dyer, that has both variable speed and variable heat. (the variable heat is important). I also bought a force dryer at one point, but whether it's the dryer or my lack of expertise with it, he ended up looking like I'd plugged him into a light socket the couple of times I used it!ound: (it does dry much faster, though!)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yes, I just use my regular hair dyer, that has both variable speed and variable heat. (the variable heat is important). I also bought a force dryer at one point, but whether it's the dryer or my lack of expertise with it, he ended up looking like I'd plugged him into a light socket the couple of times I used it!ound: (it does dry much faster, though!)


I hear so often that you shouldn't use a regular hair dryer on them, because the heat can damage their hair. But, Ceylon HATES being wet, so after a bath, my main concern is getting him as dry as I can as quickly as I can. I always have my other hand rubbing on the portion of hair I am trying to get dry, so that I know the heat isn't too hot for him where the dryer is pointing, but, while I use the low-heat setting on his face and whenever I can on the other parts of his body, I usually do just end up using the high-heat setting. I keep the dryer at least 12" away from his body, and I fan it as fast as I can back and forth so that it is never concentrating on any particular point for more than a millisecond at a time. I don't think he has any damage to his hair from this; his hair is still soft and silky all the time, not only after it gets dried. After everything I've heard about using heat from a dryer, though, I still wonder if I am causing his hair any damage... is this bad? I just can't get his hair dry using the non-heat setting...


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I appreciate being let in on the secret, that most of them would rather do something besides laying still for grooming. I have enjoyed all day the fruits of my frustration. She's been such a doll after I stopped messing with her hair. I didn't do her feet (nails) today; thought I'd do that tomorrow. Here's a picture I took of her. I think she looks pretty good.

Oh, by the way. I was able to do all this grooming today because I stayed home from work to be with her. She had her second Lepto vaccine. I tell you this hoping you don't think I'm an irresponsible pet owner. I weighed the pros and cons and found the threat of her getting Lepto from all the wildlife in our yard/neighboorhood higher than the risks of the possible reactions. I am happy to say that she didn't have a bit of reaction to either the first shot or the second one. I share this only for those of you who find yourselves in the same situation I was: between breeders saying to not ever vaccinate for Lepto and vets telling you the risks are high of contacting the virus. Our vet spaced all her shots out two weeks apart. She was never given more than one vaccine at a time. In our case, things worked out! I encourage ou to weigh the exposure rate against the risks. Talk to your vet and go with your gut instincts.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Diann said:


> I appreciate being let in on the secret, that most of them would rather do something besides laying still for grooming. I have enjoyed all day the fruits of my frustration. She's been such a doll after I stopped messing with her hair. I didn't do her feet (nails) today; thought I'd do that tomorrow. Here's a picture I took of her. I think she looks pretty good.
> 
> Oh, by the way. I was able to do all this grooming today because I stayed home from work to be with her. She had her second Lepto vaccine. I tell you this hoping you don't think I'm an irresponsible pet owner. I weighed the pros and cons and found the threat of her getting Lepto from all the wildlife in our yard/neighboorhood higher than the risks of the possible reactions. I am happy to say that she didn't have a bit of reaction to either the first shot or the second one. I share this only for those of you who find yourselves in the same situation I was: between breeders saying to not ever vaccinate for Lepto and vets telling you the risks are high of contacting the virus. Our vet spaced all her shots out two weeks apart. She was never given more than one vaccine at a time. In our case, things worked out! I encourage ou to weigh the exposure rate against the risks. Talk to your vet and go with your gut instincts.


Glad to hear you had a better day. Just so you don't feel like you're out there by yourself on the lepto issue - I also decided to give both of my dogs the lepto vaccine. We spend far too much time in the woods, at the dog park, walking, etc. There is currently a serious outbreak of lepto in Southeast Michigan with a number of family pets dying from it. For me, the benefits of being vaccinated outweighs the potential risk of a reaction. My vet also spreads out all of the shots two weeks apart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> I hear so often that you shouldn't use a regular hair dryer on them, because the heat can damage their hair. But, Ceylon HATES being wet, so after a bath, my main concern is getting him as dry as I can as quickly as I can. I always have my other hand rubbing on the portion of hair I am trying to get dry, so that I know the heat isn't too hot for him where the dryer is pointing, but, while I use the low-heat setting on his face and whenever I can on the other parts of his body, I usually do just end up using the high-heat setting. I keep the dryer at least 12" away from his body, and I fan it as fast as I can back and forth so that it is never concentrating on any particular point for more than a millisecond at a time. I don't think he has any damage to his hair from this; his hair is still soft and silky all the time, not only after it gets dried. After everything I've heard about using heat from a dryer, though, I still wonder if I am causing his hair any damage... is this bad? I just can't get his hair dry using the non-heat setting...


My dryer has 3 heat settings... hot, warm and cool. My groomer said that the best temp for Havanese is the warm setting. She said the cool setting takes too long with too cool air, and because of the consistency of their hair, they get cold. Force dryers get slightly warm just because the air runs over the motor, so they end up "warm" (but not hot) too. I'd worry about the hot setting drying out the hair too much in the long run.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> Glad to hear you had a better day. Just so you don't feel like you're out there by yourself on the lepto issue - I also decided to give both of my dogs the lepto vaccine. We spend far too much time in the woods, at the dog park, walking, etc. There is currently a serious outbreak of lepto in Southeast Michigan with a number of family pets dying from it. For me, the benefits of being vaccinated outweighs the potential risk of a reaction. My vet also spreads out all of the shots two weeks apart.


Jill and Diann, there are possible dangers from SO many different places for our health and our dog's health that all you can do is be informed of the pros and cons and make an informed decision based on the circumstances in your specific area. You have obviously done that, so no need to feel like you have to defend your decision!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't get Misty till after she was 4 months old and I didn't have any trouble getting her into a grooming routine.......I don't think any of mine like it but they all tolerate it because lol they know as soon as they get off the table then they get a "treat".......and I think it's important that you keep your cool when you are grooming..if you are not in the mood don't do it.....why exactly are you crating her? as punishment? because you need some alone time to get calmed down? 

I kind of think you may be sending the wrong message by crating her after any grooming session..no matter if it goes good or bad..........of course I am no expert ...........

good luck


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Jill and Diann, there are possible dangers from SO many different places for our health and our dog's health that all you can do is be informed of the pros and cons and make an informed decision based on the circumstances in your specific area. You have obviously done that, so no need to feel like you have to defend your decision!


Totally agree!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. I wasn't really defending my decision; just wanted to put this out there for others who were frightened to death by this vaccine.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I was putting her in the crate for biting me; not for anything to do with the grooming really. We are still having a terrible time with her biting and that is my routine whether grooming or not, I separate her from me by putting her in her crate for a few minutes. 

Thank you so very much, all of you, for sharing the fact that right off the bat, or even late in maturity, grooming isn't all I thought it might be.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

I started off by grooming mine late in the evening when they were really tired, i would give them a treat before i started (i groom them on my lap) and a treat for every quarter i did then a treat once i'd finished (they always get down from my lap and look for that last treat). Before i started grooming i would always show them the brush and comb and let them sniff them, talking to them all the time (usually - which one shall we use today lol) if they tried getting off my lap i would gently lay them down again praise them and give them a treat then carry on brushing. They soon picked it up and now they just lay there, though they still look for those treats.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great way to train your pup!!! I definitly second (or third) doing at the end of the day when they are sleepy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got through combing Finn out and since this conversation was fresh in my mind, I paid particular attention to how much he was squirming and struggling. He is definitely getting better! The legs are the worst part - they were with Augie too - they must be very sensitive so I try to be very careful and gentle with them. I see progress, and Finn is 8 months old TODAY! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When we got Pepper our vet estimated his age between 9-12 months old. He was a horrid mess with a coat matted with feces, debris and urine. It took three baths and literally hours of work to get him cleaned up. We ended up taking him to a groomer to have his coat trimmed a bit. Afterward, it took months of daily mini-grooming sessions to get him used to the idea of being handled and groomed.

Don't despair! Just keep at it. Keep the sessions short and enjoyable. Pepper was much more pliable once he learned that a treat was waiting when we were done.

He is 5-years old now and lays quietly across my lap for his daily brushings. He goes completely limp as I brush one side, flip him over, and brush the other side. He tolerates the bath and drying process, but he would avoid it if he could. That doesn't surprise me. He always gets a treat when we're done on bath day, and after I trim his nails. I've started taking him to a professional groomer every 6-weeks for a coat trim and she wrote on his card that he's a "very nice dog". For a dog that had to endure such an awful introduction to grooming, he's come a long way.

Lucy will get used to it, you'll see!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, I just use my regular hair dyer, that has both variable speed and variable heat. (the variable heat is important). I also bought a force dryer at one point, but whether it's the dryer or my lack of expertise with it, he ended up looking like I'd plugged him into a light socket the couple of times I used it!ound: (it does dry much faster, though!)


 Same here Karen I hardly ever my fast blowing dryer They both freak and I cant stand how noisy it is I feel like it is ear damaging!. Last time I used both I kept the Container dryer with hose, cool air on low speed and then had my hand held one on the other side on warm about medium it worked better because they didn't try to turn away from the air. Does that make sense? I also turn the hand held on somewhat away because I don't want to much heat it damages the coat.


----------



## Stacierew (Oct 29, 2011)

*been there!*

Oh boy...I soooo relate to this post. When I got my tibetan terrier, I kept his coat amazing the first few months. It was gleaming and well conditioned, but he HATED being brushed. He would yowl, and bite, and jump, and twist. It was a nightmare. I had dreams of a full coated dog, and sank sooo much money into shampoo, conditioners, etc. When he finally blew his puppy coat, I found myself in tears more than once! I would even say to my friends "please pet him in one direction!" lol. All that work for months, when I finally took him to a groomer she told me his undercoat was matted. Despite my best efforts, I was NOT going to have a dog that laid calmly on a table and let me line brush him. I had a twirling tazmanian devil on the table. 7 years later, he and I both are much happier letting him live in his puppycuts. Along the way I did discover lazer lites products, which were amazing for his hair, havent tried them out on the new havie girl. Stay tuned...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our dear Dizzie had a fabulous silky straight coat,but he too hated being brushed/groomed so much, that I decided to have it cut much shorter.He still looks great and hopefully will be much happier


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember Chewy hating to be brushed when he was younger. My husband would try to distract him while I brushed him. It took a while but eventually he stopped fighting. I now brush him on my own (he won't let my husband do it) I put a pillow on my lap and lay him on one side and then the other side and then his back to get his belly. I am not rough with him but I definitely let him know I mean business. If he tries to bite the comb I just move my free arm over blocking his head from the comb and he will put his head back down. He also has gotten used to the hair dryer. I used to have to have my husband hold onto him so he wouldn't run but now he will sit on the ottoman in the family room completely untouched while I blow dry his hair-he is 17 months and we just got to this point in the last month. It is my experience that if you just keep with the same routine eventually they just get used to it and "give up" fighting. As others said, 4 months is young. Chewy was definitely still fighting me trying to brush him at 4 months. I can't remember when it got better but I am guessing 6-8 months old.
Best of luck!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Cherin36 - 4 months is too young to expect them to get through a full body grooming session; patience, persistence, gentleness but gentle firmness on occasion are called for, and keep the sessions short until your hav can tolerate longer sessions. Then, eventually, most havs will sort of "give in" to it, especially if they know there is an extra special treat waiting for them at the end


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still using the same hairdryer I bought 3 years ago for Dexter. It is a human dryer. I bought this hair dryer because it was not loud. I actually tried them out to make sure the force of air was good and most important not loud.

Dexter loves getting dried, he actually runs to the place to get dried. I also hold the boys in a towel after bathing so lots of the wetness can be removed.

But, Dexter hates being combed out on my lap between bathing.

When I first started out combing Dexter, the brushing orcombing lasted less than a minute with treats after grooming.

I dreamed of getting a force air dryer, but I finally gave it up. Dexter hates the sound of a vaccum cleaner, the small hand held vacuum. So, I am not taking chances. My hand held dryer works fine.

I actually position the dryer on towels to blow the hair, so I can use both hands while grooming.

A small dog should not take very long to dry. I have to constantly keep my hands on the boys while drying. Just relax, stay calm. I hope I have help a little bit.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just so much good information here. I am going to order a dryer stand Karen, good idea.
I do know that some of the grooming tools you use on the longer coated dogs can be painful to the dog, if not used correctly. If you use a slicker the wrong way, it does hurt...try it on your arm..
I know there are proper ways to brush and comb so that it does not hurt the dog. But if you "hit" the dogs skin the wrong way with the comb or brush it is very uncomfortable and much of this can be how you hold your hand or twist your wrist.
Guess what I am trying to say is ....How many of you "line brush". I find with my two who are not crazy over grooming the legs are the worst also..
I would love to see a video on the proper techniques for using comb, brush, slicker, etc. and there may be one out there...ideas anyone?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am still using the same hairdryer I bought 3 years ago for Dexter. It is a human dryer. I bought this hair dryer because it was not loud. I actually tried them out to make sure the force of air was good and most important not loud.
> 
> Dexter loves getting dried, he actually runs to the place to get dried. I also hold the boys in a towel after bathing so lots of the wetness can be removed.
> 
> ...


Linda, I read an article quite a while ago that they are perfectly capable of making strong dryers that do not make much noise. But people don't buy them, because they ASSUME that more noise means a stronger dryer. So the manufacturers mostly just keep them loud on purpose. I guess most people aren't as smart as you!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just so much good information here. I am going to order a dryer stand Karen, good idea.
> I do know that some of the grooming tools you use on the longer coated dogs can be painful to the dog, if not used correctly. If you use a slicker the wrong way, it does hurt...try it on your arm..
> I know there are proper ways to brush and comb so that it does not hurt the dog. But if you "hit" the dogs skin the wrong way with the comb or brush it is very uncomfortable and much of this can be how you hold your hand or twist your wrist.
> Guess what I am trying to say is ....How many of you "line brush". I find with my two who are not crazy over grooming the legs are the worst also..
> I would love to see a video on the proper techniques for using comb, brush, slicker, etc. and there may be one out there...ideas anyone?


I can't do "real" line brushing, because Kodi won't lie down. (except on his tummy, like a cat, to hide his feet from me ) But I do make sure I get down to the skin on every inch of him daily.

As far as hurting the skin is concerned, you are right. I think that's why Pam King suggested the Universal Slicker... it isn't as sharp as some others. I think the brush that is, by FAR, easiest on their skin is the CC wood pin brush. But it's not good at breaking mats up, so you still need other tools.


----------

